# تعلم جميع برامج الكمبيوتر فيديو باللغة العربية مجاناً - منها الكاد والفوتوشوب والماكس



## shake_waves2001 (6 يونيو 2009)

​

إهداء إلى قسمي الخاص قسم العمارة والتخطيط

أكبر مكتبة لتعلم جميع برامج الكمبيوتر المشهورة بالفيديو

منها برامج الأوتوكاد والفوتوشوب والثري دي ماكس والإم إس بروجيكت وكل البرامج المفيدة لكافة المهندسين في مختلف التخصصات​ 
فقط إختار البرنامج من هنا لتستمع إلى الشرح مباشرة​ 



​






برنامج الوورد
Learn word - 1
Learn word - 2​ 






​​





​ 
إكسيل
Learn Excel - 1
Learn Excel - 2​ 





​​






باور بوينت
Learn Powerpoint - 1
Learn Powerpoint - 2
Learn Powerpoint - 3​ 






​​






برنامج أكسيس
Learn Microsoft Access - 1
Learn Microsoft Access - 2​ 








​​






فرونت بيج
Learn Frontpage - 1
Learn Frontpage - 2​ 







​​






دريم ويفر
Learn dreamweaver - 1
Learn dreamweaver - 2​ 







​​






فلاش
Learn Flash MX - 1
Learn Flash MX - 2​ 







​​






سويش ماكس
Learn SwichMax​ 







​






ثري دي ماكس
Learn 3dsMax Modeling
Learn 3dsMax Modifier
Learn 3dsMax Material​ 





​​






أدوب فوتوشوب
Learn photoshop - 1
Learn photoshop - 2​ 






​​






كوريل درو
Learn CorelDrawx3​ 





​​






وورد 2007
Learn Word2007 - 1
Learn Word2007 - 2
Learn Word2007 - 3​ 






​​






إكسيل 2007
Learn Excel 2007 - 1
Learn Excel 2007 - 2
Learn Excel 2007 - 3​ 






مايكروسوفت بروجيكت
Learn Microsoft project - 1
Learn Microsoft project - 2​ 







​​






مايكروسوفت بابلشر
Learn Microsoft Publisher - 1
Learn Microsoft Publisher - 2​ 







​​






مايكروسوفت فيزيو
Learn Microsoft visio - 1
Learn Microsoft visio - 1​ 







​​






تعليم ويندوز إكس بي
Learn windows xp - 1
Learn windows xp - 2​ 





​​






تعليم الإنترنت
Learn Internet​ 







​​






أوتوكاد 2d
Learn AutoCad 2d - 1
Learn AutoCad 2d - 2
Learn AutoCad 2d - 3​ 






​​






أوتوكاد 3d
Learn AutoCad 3d - 1
Learn AutoCad 3d - 2
Learn AutoCad 3d - 3​ 






​​






أدوب أفتر إفكت
Learn Adobe AfterEffects - 1
Learn Adobe AfterEffects - 2​ 







​​






أدوب بريمير
Learn Adobe Premiere - 1
Learn Adobe Premiere - 2
Learn Adobe Premiere - 3​ 






​​






تعليم لغة الإنش تي إم إل
Learn HTML - 1
Learn HTML - 2​ 





​​





​ 
ICDL module 1
ICDL module 2
ICDL module 3 Part 1 - ICDL module 3 Part 2
ICDL module 4 Part 1 - ICDL module 4 part 2
ICDL module 5 Part 1 - ICDL module 5 Part 2
ICDL module 6 Part 1 - ICDL module 6 Part 2 - ICDL module 6 Part 3
ICDL module 7​ 









​


----------



## cadeau (6 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ، وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ، وجاري المشاهده


----------



## ملكة الربيع (6 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا مجهود كبير شكراااااااااااااااااااا ممكن لو فى شرح 3d CAD 2007 ???شكراااااااا


----------



## Elakshar (6 يونيو 2009)

Thanks a lot 
waiting for more


----------



## Arch_M (6 يونيو 2009)

حلو وجميل جدا..تشكر جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم يارب آميين


----------



## hafoz79 (7 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر على المجهود وفى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## shake_waves2001 (8 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم مروركم الكريم


----------



## designer mido (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا أخونا الكريم .. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shake_waves2001 (10 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي أتمنى لك الاستفادة


----------



## shake_waves2001 (12 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم المرور الكريم


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (12 يونيو 2009)

جزيت خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## shake_waves2001 (14 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكموأتمنى لكم الاستفادة


----------



## Abu shahad 1st (14 يونيو 2009)

*جزيت خيرا اخي الكريم*​


----------



## مييجوب (15 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (15 يونيو 2009)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
ميرسي الك كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير
حقيقي بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## shake_waves2001 (16 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم أتمنى الاستفادة لكم جميعا


----------



## mohamed2009 (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (17 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي العزيز ..


----------



## shake_waves2001 (18 يونيو 2009)

اتمنى للجميع الاستفادة


----------



## shake_waves2001 (20 يونيو 2009)

اتمنى للجميع الاستفادة


----------



## مييجوب (23 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## shake_waves2001 (24 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم مروركم الكريم*


----------



## نوره الدو. (24 يونيو 2009)

wooooow
maaarrraaaaah thaanxxxx


----------



## أحمد أبوالسعود حسن (25 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك خيراً لاينضب ونفع بك وبمن مثلك كل من أراد علماً نافعاً


----------



## nana88 (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخيييييييييييييير


----------



## medo032000 (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا نفسى احمل تعليم الثرى دى ماكس والفوتوشوب وبعض برامج التصميم والاخراج الهندسى
وجزاكم الله كل خير على هذا العمل


----------



## انعام (27 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الطيب والمفيد


----------



## mohamed2009 (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## محمودياسين (28 يونيو 2009)

والله يجزيك خير الجزاء بعدل نيتك ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shake_waves2001 (28 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك خيرا


----------



## shake_waves2001 (30 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## bluerose (30 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكراً جزيلا أخي الفاضل جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك..


----------



## shake_waves2001 (1 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## وليد المصراتي (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا مجهود رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## ahmad_36 (2 يوليو 2009)




----------



## lonov (2 يوليو 2009)

جميل جدا جدا ما شاء الله


----------



## shake_waves2001 (3 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير


----------



## ebnalfakher (3 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم الكثير


----------



## lonov (3 يوليو 2009)

ليه مفيش برنامج عايز يفتح معى مع لنه فتح امس ارجو الرد السريع


----------



## shake_waves2001 (4 يوليو 2009)

حاول مرة أخرى أخي lonov لأنه شغال عندي تمام


----------



## habeba2 (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ليك كتير على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## shake_waves2001 (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا habeba2 وأتمنى لك الاستفادة


----------



## صديق الطيب علي (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك على العمل الكبير 
الا توجد دروس فيدو بهذه الروعة للفيري


----------



## shake_waves2001 (7 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## aliluay (9 يوليو 2009)

*فوك الراس*

عاشت ايدك...........وللمزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## anass81 (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

موضوع ممتاز جداَ وقيم , بارك الله فيك


----------



## M.K (9 يوليو 2009)

مشكور أخي .............الفاضل


----------



## shake_waves2001 (10 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك خيرا


----------



## سلوان الكليدار (10 يوليو 2009)

والله العظيم انت رائع جدا..وكلمات الشكر وحدها لاتكفي..ولا اقول سوى:جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## mido00 (12 يوليو 2009)

mercii bcppppppppppp


----------



## shake_waves2001 (13 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## علا يحيي (14 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك بجد الموضوع اكتر من رائع


----------



## س محروس (14 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود بس يا ريت يكون فيه خاصية التحميل


----------



## shake_waves2001 (15 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## shake_waves2001 (17 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## shake_waves2001 (19 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك خيرا


----------



## dalia abdalla (20 يوليو 2009)

والله مجهود عظيم .. الف شكر وانشالله ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
شـــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراااااااااا


----------



## shake_waves2001 (20 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك خيرا


----------



## انفال الدباغ (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ......بارك الله فيك....


----------



## مييجوب (21 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مييجوب (23 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (23 يوليو 2009)

ياريت لو في ارش كاد كمان تنزلوه لانه حلو جدااااااااااااااا 
وربنا معانا يكرمنا ويوفقنا


----------



## رومية (24 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما شاء الله ...جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (24 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم أخي الفاضل
مجهود أكثر من رائع
جازاك الله كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم
لو امكن شرح بسيط او إن اردت دليل لكيفة تحميل هذه الشروحات القيمة


----------



## الدغباجي (25 يوليو 2009)

اقووووووووووووووولها من قلب الله يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## وداليوسف (26 يوليو 2009)

اشكركم على هذا البرنامج الرائع الذي يذكرنا بأوقات الصلاة إذا انشغلنا بأعمالنا


----------



## وداليوسف (26 يوليو 2009)

اقووووووووووووووولها لك من قلبي الله يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## وداليوسف (26 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم أخي الفاضل
مجهود أكثر من رائع
جازاك الله كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم
لو امكن شرح بسيط او إن اردت دليل لكيفة تحميل هذه الشروحات القيمة


----------



## مييجوب (28 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاك خيرا


----------



## عصام الدين زهران (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جدا .....
سهل الله لك طريق العلم كما سهلته لنا و للزملاء الاعزاء


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا

أزيك ياعم عصام ....... أخبارك أية..... لك وحشة ياجدع


----------



## raafat_dh2 (29 يوليو 2009)

pls mousa3adi
fini agib file autocad 3al 3dsmax 7


----------



## مييجوب (30 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## مييجوب (31 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## راكين-هندسة (31 يوليو 2009)

زادكم الله في العلم درجات


----------



## مييجوب (2 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## manamfa (3 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسييييييييييييييييييييييي جدا علي الهديه الحلوه دي تسلم كتيييييييييييير بجد ,,, جزاك الله كل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## mady88 (4 أغسطس 2009)

هذه من اجمل الاضافات التي قابلتها شكرا waver 
ننتظر المزيد


----------



## elif (5 أغسطس 2009)

الله يعطيكم العافيه وشكرا كتير كنت بدي اتعلم ماكس وانتوا ساعدتوني كتير 
شكرا 
بتمنى الكم التقدم


----------



## ناسا ديكور (6 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك 

جهد جبار ومميز


----------



## مييجوب (8 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل الخير


----------



## مييجوب (10 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الهام ابراهيم (10 أغسطس 2009)

*يعزك الله*

لك جازير الشكر على هذا البرنامج والله يوفق الى ما يحبة ويرضاه:14:


----------



## مييجوب (11 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مييجوب (12 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مييجوب (14 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مييجوب (16 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووورين 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## abdou07 (17 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز و ستجدها خيرا ا نشاء الله


----------



## مييجوب (20 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مييجوب (21 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم المرور الكريم


----------



## مييجوب (24 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## farchach (24 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــاته موضوع رائع و متميز جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم و الله يرحم والديك و يجزيك بالخير*​


----------



## mohamed2009 (24 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## بنت المدني (24 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووور
جزاك الله خيييييرا


----------



## سنا الأمل (24 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز 
كنت ابحث على بعض هذه البرامج 
شكرا لك


----------



## alfanan20o4 (25 أغسطس 2009)

اشكر صااحب الموضوع 

ومصمم البرنامج 

لانة وفر الشي الكثير لي ولاخواني الاعضاء والزوار


----------



## مييجوب (27 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## marie chalinda (28 أغسطس 2009)

*Personne ne va fabriquer une serrure sans clé. De même Dieu ne veut **pas donner **des problèmes sans solution .*
* Je vous remercie beaucoup pour cette **fichier.... **marie chalinda **d‘Alger*​


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (28 أغسطس 2009)

*ترجمة*



marie chalinda قال:


> *Personne ne va fabriquer une serrure sans clé. De même Dieu ne veut **pas donner **des problèmes sans solution .*
> *Je vous remercie beaucoup pour cette **fichier.... **marie chalinda **d‘Alger*​


 لم يصنع ابدا قفل بلا مفتاح ولم توجد مشكلة الا ووضع الله لها حل شكرا جزيلا على هذه الملفات
 marie chalinda الجزائر


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (29 أغسطس 2009)

بوركتم على هذا المجهود الطيب مشكورين


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (30 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراً


----------



## مييجوب (3 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arch1001 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## shake_waves2001 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للمرور اخواني وأتمنى الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## amm88 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل الخير*


----------



## عبدالرحمن زين (12 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جدا 
الله معكم يساعدكم لمساعدة غيركم


----------



## sasamada80 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الدروس


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*---- بارك الله فيك ----*


----------



## المعماري المسلم (21 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## tanna (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر على المجهود و على المشاركة


----------



## عبد العزيز الشركسى (22 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر علي المجهود
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mouhamed ali (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
*


----------



## الدركسون (24 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بالف خير 
تقبل الله اعمالكم
شكراً شكراً والف شكر ،،،،،، تحياتي ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## الأمل الراجي (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ثانكيووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (24 سبتمبر 2009)

عمل ممتاز أخي العزيز

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamed2009 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## محمد 977 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشكووووووووووور*

مشكووووووووووور 
تسلم ايدك و الف الف شكر من صميم القلب


----------



## يزن العرابي (9 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## shake_waves2001 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

أتمنى الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## seeeda73 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

برنامج شدييييييييييييد ومنتظرين المزيد منك بس لو سمحت بدي شرح لي برنامج cad 2004 or 2007 لو عندك


----------



## muslimaa (16 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks alot ...well done


----------



## معماري3 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

اللينكات مش بتفتح

بس على العموم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aboabd200 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

بـارك الله فيكم على هذا المجهود الكبير نسال الله ان * يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم 
*


----------



## شادي2001 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

رائع الف شكر


----------



## نيرمي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*الموضوع هو الرد على شكركم*

اشكركم على تسجيلي معكم انا بصراحة جديدة في الكمبيوتر واريد ان اتعلم الكمبيوتر علشان اعرف عنه الكثير وقد اعجبني منتدى ملتقى المهندسين كثيرا وخاصة دورة البرامج الكمبيوتر بس ما عم نفنح معي:1:


----------



## مييجوب (11 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mehdi09 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مييجوب (12 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## shake_waves2001 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

أتمنى الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## SH_O_B (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا كثيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مييجوب (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## H.F (21 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد ربنا يكرمك ويباركلك على الموضوع الهايل ده
ان شاء الله نستفاد من الدروس


----------



## مييجوب (21 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## shake_waves2001 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم المرور الكريم


----------



## المهندسون يغلبون (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا مجهود رائع جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتنا


----------



## Alinajeeb (23 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور
مكتبة جدا رائعة


----------



## مييجوب (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## cshmsh (1 ديسمبر 2009)

I don't know to thank you


----------



## cshmsh (1 ديسمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks a lot


----------



## سمير الفداء (7 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مييجوب (9 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.حنان (9 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## مييجوب (12 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مييجوب (14 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## raoofsh (14 ديسمبر 2009)

انا عايز اعمل داون لوود للحاجات دي ارجو المساعده


----------



## محمدعبداللطيف (14 ديسمبر 2009)

نرجو الافاده بان هذا الموضوع مكرررررر والدروس تعرض بطريقه ممله ........هذا رائيزوشكرررررررا


----------



## monycat (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جزال الله خير ووضعه في ميزان حسناتك
ربنا يوفقك ويكرمك


----------



## shake_waves2001 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم المرور الكريم


----------



## مييجوب (27 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fyahia (28 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you
thank you


----------



## ريم المقاطي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

والله بصراحة افضل موضوع وهذا اعتبره من المواضيع الجباره لاكن ليست عندي المقدره سوى الدعاء لك في ظهر الغيب الله يحفظك من كل مكروه ويجعل ماتقدمه في ميزان حسناتك آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يارب


----------



## وليد عبدالمنعم محم (31 يناير 2010)

اسأل الله لك حسنات تتكاثر وذنوب تتغافر ورزق مبارك


----------



## طه المراغى (5 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
مجهود عظيم بس لو حد يقدر ياعدنى مباشر يكون شاكر جدا


----------



## hermione (5 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااا فعلا المواقع مفيده جداااااااااااا


----------



## abu jameel (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله بكل جهد مبذول وجعله الله نورا يوم القيامة
هل بالامكان تنزيل الفيديولتعم الفائدة وكيف ذلك ؟يرجى الاجابة ان كان سلبا او ايجابا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mmm10 (11 مارس 2010)

عفؤا اريد تحميل تعليم الاوتوكاد بالفيديو


----------



## mouhamed ali (8 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## خابور (10 مايو 2010)

ما شاء الله جميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل ورائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## مييجوب (29 مايو 2010)

أتمنى الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (30 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## m.alkhdour (30 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود وفى ميزان حسناتك زميل shake_waves2001


----------



## مييجوب (1 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (10 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ، وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## muslimaa (10 يونيو 2010)

مجهود اكتر من رائع ..جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (20 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lofy (24 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير بس لوممكن شرح اتوكاد 2007 من البداية ..وشكـرا جزيلا


----------



## مييجوب (5 يوليو 2010)

أتمنى ان يستفيد الجميع من هذه الدروس


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (29 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكن لو ممكن طريقة لحفظ ملفات الفلاش للدروس للاستفادة منها بدون الانترنت حاولت بكل الطرق لكن اغلبها مو ناجحة الرجاء المساعدة من الاخوة الاعضاء في ذلك


----------



## مييجوب (2 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## arch_hamada (4 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو* *ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا* *ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى* *العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع* *تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووور*​*مشكووووور*​


----------



## blackarch (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا 
تسلم الايادي


----------



## احمد العيسوى (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## arch_hamada (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا مجهود كبير شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## arch_hamada (18 أغسطس 2010)

سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

جاااااااااااااامد جدا جدا


----------



## مييجوب (13 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ISMAIL_YASSIN (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أم إسحاق (20 سبتمبر 2010)

بجد جزاكم الله خيراكثيرا


----------



## مييجوب (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مييجوب (18 أكتوبر 2010)

أتمنى أن يستفيد الجميع من هذه الدروس


----------



## المهندس بوجاد (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير ... بس سؤال هل يمكن تحميل هذه المقاطع


----------



## احمد فايز سيد على (30 أكتوبر 2010)

بجد بجد متشكر جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## nino23 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مجهوود ولا ارووع


----------



## مييجوب (7 نوفمبر 2010)

أتمنى أن يستفيد الجميع من هذه الدروس


----------



## eng md (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*حلو وجميل جدا..تشكر جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم يارب آميين*​


----------



## eng md (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااا مجهوود ولا ارووع*​


----------



## baadaar (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر يجزاك خير بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس الدرناوي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراُ شكراَ


----------



## المهندس الدرناوي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## لمياء ابوزيد (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الاكثر من رائع ... وإنشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالله لصور (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*جهد عظيم

مشكور يعطيك العافية*​


----------



## علي عزوز (17 نوفمبر 2010)

مواضيع جدا شيقه شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohsheikh (6 أبريل 2011)

شكرا ....جزاك الله خيرا..


----------



## BeLiVe (10 أبريل 2011)

it is very useful application
thank you for that


----------



## dhafala (11 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على الموضوع العلامة المميزة و جزاك الله كل خير
:77:


----------



## sportyasoo (12 أبريل 2011)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ( شكرا لك )


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (13 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الشيق جزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## سميرالسلطاني (13 أبريل 2011)

thank for uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## feith (13 أبريل 2011)

ما شاء الله بالتوفيق


----------



## shake_waves2001 (24 يونيو 2011)

أتمنى الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## shake_waves2001 (24 يونيو 2011)

أتمنى الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## مييجوب (17 نوفمبر 2011)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## shaikha94 (2 يوليو 2013)

*مشكور ومآ تقصر 
في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله 
*:84:


----------

